# The first 3 days



## tripp (Jan 13, 2011)

My pup came home Friday and she is absolutely adorable! I think I'm doing things right mostly , but still have some q's. I'm crate training and it's kinda working I think. At night, as long as she knows I'm there she's fine. She really doesn't wine at night but every other time she freaks out!! Like currently I'm at work and she's in her crate and going nuts ( she woke my roommate up). I understand there's probably some separation issues, is this normal? What will correct this? She is doing extremely well with potty training, she's only peed twice in the house( when she was really excited). She also nips ALOT!! I grab her muzzle and give her a stern NO, I make sure I'm not hurting her, but I feel bad when I do it. I think my deeper voice scares her. Just wondering if I'm doing the right things?


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

Ya that sounds about right, it takes some time for them to get used to their crate. Holly cried all the time when she was younger I hated having to leave her in her crate to go to work, but now shes 6months old and has the routine down pat! And am so happy shes crate trained now!

Ya they nip a lot when their young, and it does hurt! Their teeth are so sharp at that age! Thats what we used to do as well hold her muzzle and say NO, I also had to deepen my voice for her to understand I was serious and not just playing around with her, I used to just shove a toy in her mouth when she'd get too crazy. Sounds like you're on the right track! Enjoy your little pup while shes so small, they grow soooo fast!!


----------



## Grangeristhename (Jan 20, 2011)

Like Kashaglake stated, the crating behavior sounds about right. 
As for the nipping, Granger nipped until he was 14 weeks old. With it getting gradually better in between. Grabbing his muzzle just got him confused and wanted to nip more. I put him in his crate or in the backyard by himself when does this for a timeout. Not a punishment because his toys are still in the crate or outside. It will get better! hang in there and if it gets frustrating just take some time for yourself away!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

When you are home leave the crate open with a towel in it for laying down. Also hide some good smelly treats in there (tie them up in a towel) for her to find and enjoy. Do this from time to time and give her treats when she goes in the crate. Just ignore the nipping. It is how she gets attention. You should play with her and give her attention on your terms, not her's! At night or when you are home and she is in the crate, start moving it out of the room, in increments, until she is in the crate and not in the room with you. Keep doing this every day a little further; within a week or two she will be sleeping in the crate with her treats, and you out of sight.  If she is in her crate relaxing when your home, then all is well when your not. ;D


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Good advice already given. I would definitely leave some interesting toys & treat in the crate. Keep the toys on rotation to avoid boredom. As you know, Vs are very intelligent, & if your pup knows your roomate/someone is home, it may take a little longer for her to settle in the crate each morning. Moving the crate away from your bed in increments should help some. Pumpkin (9m) never responded well to grabbing the muzzle. It just added fuel to the fire with more excitement & a kind of "freak out" reaction. We just kept telling her "no bites." If the nipping got out of hand, we would crate her for a few minutes. This was NOT done as punishment, but it gave Pumpkin a chance to settle down. Sometimes she was like an over tired child who just became more stimulated by the minute. The nipping calmed down significantly by 16 wks; however, Vs can be quite mouthy for a while. Pumpkin still likes to mouth my kids, but if I catch it or she's around me, it is not tolerated. It sounds like you are doing well with typical puppy issues  Pictures & name?


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

As far as the puppy nipping, what worked best for us was to turn our backs on the dog and/or leave the room and close the door for a moment. Grabbing the muzzle in Rosie's case only amped her up more. You might like the following article. http://animalbehaviorassociates.com/blog/178/canine-behavior/puppy-behavior/puppy-biting/ It does really hurt when their teeth are sharp, but Rosie grew out of it at a certain age (4 months?) and never did it again. It is truly a phase.


----------

